# Newly diagnosed



## FreyaS (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I've recently been diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I had sudden onset symptoms of severe anxiety and panic attacks with weight loss and fluctuating bowel problems. My GP decided to test my thyroid function as a result of the panic attacks.

When I went to see an endocrinologist and he said that the anxiety and panic attacks were totally unrelated to the Hashimoto's. That was difficult to hear, since I have never suffered from anxiety/depression or panic ever before in my life and it was a very difficult and scary period of my life.

I've since made an appointment to see another endocrinologist to get a second opinion. I'm now finding that I can have 20 mood swings a day and have begun to get some dizziness.

Did anyone else suffer from sever anxiety/panic as onset symptoms?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FreyaS said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I've recently been diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I had sudden onset symptoms of severe anxiety and panic attacks with weight loss and fluctuating bowel problems. My GP decided to test my thyroid function as a result of the panic attacks.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like you may be hyperthyroid. What criteria did your doctor use to diagnose you with Hashimoto's and did he put you on thyroxine replacement?

What tests were run? Can you share the results and include the ranges which we need as different labs use different ranges?

I would insist on this test for sure.

About TSI, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin

Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And here is a list of what I usually recommend.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I truly think hyper.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

The short answer: yes. The long answer...

Echoing what Andros said, it's hard to know what is going on without seeing some lab results. I find it interesting that your endocrinologist diagnosed you with Hashimoto's, but then said the panic/anxiety issue was not related, and then sent you on your way with no plan to deal with it or treatment whatsoever? Glad you took it upon yourself to find another endo -- I think that's a really good idea to get a second opinion.

The anxiety, depression, panic attacks, bowel problems, mood swings, and dizziness _could_ possibly all be tied into your thyroid issues. Your endocrinologist is completely wrong here. (Going from personal experience, I've had all of those signs & symptoms at one time, along with plenty of other folks here. Some docs don't seem to want to admit the thyroid controls so many things.)

Oh, and welcome from a fellow newbie! :anim_32:


----------



## SimpleSonflower (Aug 11, 2011)

I have suffered all of those symptoms. When I had my first panic attack at 18 yrs. old (now I'm 43), my father said it was my thyroid because he has had thyroid problems for years. My tests always came back in the normal range until just recently. Now I've been diagnoised with Hashi's too. I TRULY believe that the thyroid problems and anxiety/depression problems are closely linked in most cases. I know it feels impossible at times but hang in there. It will get better. Good for you for seeking another endo doctor. Look into your diet and trying to help yourself nutritionally and don't automatically say NO to antidepressants because they do make the panic attacks go away while you work on the thyroid issues.


----------



## FreyaS (Aug 25, 2011)

My labs results are currently with my new endo (who is much more understanding thank goodness!).

From what I remember my thyroid antibodies were >1000 (normal 0-16), elevated TSH (can't remember the exact numbers) and T3 & T4 were normal.

My GP used the antibodies and elevated TSH to diagnose the Hashimotos.

My new endo said that she won't start me on thyroxin until I start to get symptoms of hypothyroidism (since putting me on it now may make my symptoms worse). My old endo was the same but basically told me not to come back until I was 20KG overweight and my hair was falling out!

It's been a very difficult time so very happy I found this site. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FreyaS said:


> My labs results are currently with my new endo (who is much more understanding thank goodness!).
> 
> From what I remember my thyroid antibodies were >1000 (normal 0-16), elevated TSH (can't remember the exact numbers) and T3 & T4 were normal.
> 
> ...


I am shocked that you have been told to come back when you have gained weight and are losing hair? What kind of medical intervention is that?

Bless your little heart!

Some things that may be of interest to you..

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

FreyaS said:


> My new endo said that she won't start me on thyroxin until I start to get symptoms of hypothyroidism (since putting me on it now may make my symptoms worse). My old endo was the same but basically told me not to come back until I was 20KG overweight and my hair was falling out!


Hmm... okay, I am still a little puzzled here. Your TSH is elevated, your antibodies are elevated, and you are suffering from the signs & symptoms of thyroid problems / Hashi's -- yet your new endocrinologist isn't willing to dole out some levothyroxine?

It sounds like they are waiting for your thyroid to burn itself out and then swing over to full-on hypo before addressing the issue. I'm not sure I agree with that, but then again I'm not a doctor. In the meantime what do they expect you to do about the anxiety/panic attacks, mood swings, and dizziness?

If you can get copies of your lab work from your docs you will probably find it useful going forward. All too often docs just say it's "normal".

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Hmm... okay, I am still a little puzzled here. Your TSH is elevated, your antibodies are elevated, and you are suffering from the signs & symptoms of thyroid problems / Hashi's -- yet your new endocrinologist isn't willing to dole out some levothyroxine?
> 
> It sounds like they are waiting for your thyroid to burn itself out and then swing over to full-on hypo before addressing the issue. I'm not sure I agree with that, but then again I'm not a doctor. In the meantime what do they expect you to do about the anxiety/panic attacks, mood swings, and dizziness?
> 
> ...


I sure am no doctor either, nor do I have a good handle on these thyroid things yet, but it does seem like you will be symptomatic without some sort of relief. I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## FreyaS (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems to be a bit of an attitude of endos here in Australia that no treatment should be provided until the Thyroid is burnt out and become fully hypo. They take a bit of a "wait and see" approach which can be very frustrating.

In the meantime, I've been seeing a naturopath to try to support the Thyroid as much as possible and seeing a psychologist to help with the anxitey.

What does levothyroxine do?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Levothyroxine begins as the T4 hormone, then down the road your body converts that to the T3 hormone. The T4, from what I understand, is supportive of your body and circulatory system, while the T3 is supportive of the brain and cognition.

In your case, seeing a naturopath & psychologist is likely ignoring the root of the problem, instead treating the symptoms. Until you deal with the cause (thyroid) things are just going to continue.

Sorry to hear the endocrinologists in Australia favor the "wait and see" approach. Perhaps you can find a general practitioner or internal medicine doc who is more willing to work with you.

:anim_32:


----------



## FreyaS (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice - I'll speak to my GP and endo about it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

FreyaS said:


> Thanks for the advice - I'll speak to my GP and endo about it!


Please do that and we will all worry about you until we hear from you. You do need medical intervention.


----------

